# is that enough LOW?



## sunny91 (Jun 10, 2005)

bye,

sunny


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2005)

That was really cool! It takes nerves of steel to fly that low, that fast.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Crazy Frenchmen.


----------



## Beni (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks like a funny job!!! Very nice vid


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Great Clip......


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yargh! Mad I reckon. Wonder what their CO's think about this iresponsibility? Let alone their families. Funny that it is 3 different types so 3 different units.


----------

